# Do Pros use the strings they make or do they use factory strings?



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

I was just wondering if pros use the strings they make or the strings they buy. i was looking at the BCY shooters list and saw a whole bunch of the same names on the winners choice list....


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

winners choice uses BCY fibers. I use America's Best bow strings. I used to make my own but I can get a great set from ABB in a couple days and they are better than I can make. Plus I don't have to take the time to build a set.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Personally, I use StringWorks bowstrings/cables. I'm all thumbs and it would take me too long to do my own stuff and StringWorks does an excellent job so no making my own strings here. Nothing wrong with the factory strings on my Hoyts, imo. I just prefer BCY's products and like the wider variety of colors I can get my stuff made up with when the string/cables are custom-made.

My take anyways.................

>>------>


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thats true,if you ever saw Jeffs bow you would know why he likes a wide range of colors!


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

This all depends on your Bow manufacturer requiring you to use factory strings or not. Ken


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> Thats true,if you ever saw Jeffs bow you would know why he likes a wide range of colors!


Or his socks... Shorts...or shirt 

But if the Pro is a Mathews Pro they are shooting factory strings unless they make their own... Unless that rule has changed. 

The vast majority of Pros I know shoot their own or someone elses


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

when you say someone elses do you mean winners choice or a buddy's?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I used to make my own strings and cables, but I haven't done that for years. It got to the point I was too finicky and the things had to be exactly right or I'd start over. I wasted more materials than I used because of being that picky.

I pretty much have stayed with the "factory" strings and cables when under sponsorship.
I did switch to Stone Mountain Bowstrings for a few years and they were superbly done and always came in exactly as I specified them to be.

Right now, I'm back to shooting factory strings and cables that came on my Merlin XV and will do the same with whatever comes on my new Merlin Excalibur.

Some companies specify in the sponsorship contract whether or not you are to shoot whatever strings come on their bows. Mathews and PSE are two of them. I think PSE was using America's Best, but don't know for sure if they are in 2009 or not. Thus their shooting staff was also on staff for America's Best bowstrings.
I know that Barnsdale bows come with Stone Mountain bowstrings and cables on them.
Hoyts come with FUSE strings and cables on them, I do believe.
field14

field14


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

good info...thanks


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I shoot Stone Mountain Strings. There are lots of choices for great strings and I chose them.


----------

